# Fishing from the sand 9-4-13



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

To me September starts a year long season, I gauge, or, reflect back on the past year from September 1st to September 1st.

So this was my first surf fishing trip this year. Evan just had a birthday and he had bought himself some new surf tackle and was ready to try it out. We tried to get Lee and Fishn' Soldier to go, but life was in their way. 

We left Livingston at 5:00 am and rolled up on the beach at 7:00.
We had frozen freshwater drum, grass carp, shad, old mullet, buffalo, and sunfish.
And a 1 pound of dead shrimp. 
Bait fishing efforts were dismal for a long time, and we were not able to catch but two bull reds(our target fish) until I scored a nice whiting. The first two came on cut drum. Mostly we fought slimers, which we did all day.

The whiting made three baits and as soon as I had cast out one rod with the head and was wading in with another one baited with the mid section when it took a run. 
I brought in a nice bull red, I don't bother weighing/measuring them any more. 
I love the fight in the surf and like to admire them on the sand a bit, take their picture and let em go.
That same whiting head accounted for the next 5 fish, two more bull reds and three slimers and I still had to twist it off because it was just too ugly, lol!
Then we fought gaff top sail cat fish like they were an invading army. 
The four tide day was great, the moving water kept something stirred up all day, but the dang gaff tops %&*[email protected]!#!!
After a long entrenched battle with the slimers we saw a huge funnel of birds just down the beach. Coming our way.
I had two rods out bated with the first mullets caught of the day. All I had to do was wait. On their way down the beach I could see the school of predators better, because the 2nd sand bar was exploding with bull red fish. I always wanted to see this, and it did not last long.
I tried to get Evan to focus on it, but didn't want to take my eyes off of it. 
Then they hit the baits and it was on! These fish were running hard when they hit the bait so it was a hard fight, Evan's got off after a while and I got mine right to the beach when the hook fell out. 
Then it was back to fighting slimers for a while, then more whiting showed up and we caught a couple of more bull reds before heading home at 7:00.
I think the total of bull reds brought to the beach and unhooked to be released was 7 or 8. 
We had a lot of fish on for long fights, only to have the hook fall out of the whole that it had made.
They were fighting hard!
And then there was about a pick up bed of slimers caught and released, it was good to release them,.... cause there are so few, lol!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Report!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've always started my seasons mentally in September also... I don't really know why. I think its because of the start of Dove Season. Great report.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice reds!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

There ya go!!! Nice fish good buddy!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

awesome! nice reds and great report thanks for sharing!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Heck of a day in the surf! Great post!!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice trip. Thanx for the pics.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Hog fish, nice mess of. Great trip report. Slimers. I cant wait.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a great time! Can't beat catchin' reds in the surf. No better way to try out my new Pursuit 7000. Don't mind about the gafftops, really. ITS BETTER THAN WORKING!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Evan and I had a fine day and it's fun to report a good trip.
Evan used a Pursuit combo that preformed very well.


----------

